
Expanding Facebook's Home in Menlo Park - aarohmankad
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/09/expanding-our-home-in-menlo-park/
======
lingzb
This new building is beautiful and is a great addition to the otherwise plain
architecture of warehouse after warehouse around that part of Menlo Park.

